# interhangeable toppers



## cobalt

More carving underway

carving a gothic style imp been looking fore some mahogany to carve it in havnt any at hand ,so back to lime wood ,had to glue and dowel another peic to the block of lime not quite wide enough

see what it turns out like .Already had modify the drawing several times its a good 5inches tall .


----------



## cobalt

imp cut out,carving tommorow


----------



## JJireh

Should be interesting and painful for the little imp


----------



## cobalt

It sure looks painful when i put a 8mm threaded rod in place lol

He is the one who looks esponsible for the toilet rolls in rads supermarket lol

some of my keys are sticking on the keyboard it keeps missing letters ? dont know how to cure it its getting to the piont when i will take it to the workshop and repair it with the biggest heavest hammer i can find


----------



## MJC4

Cobalt, we had a sticky key issue here once. G-son suggested taking compressed air to the keys. I took it out to the shop, fired up the air compressor and blasted it with the air gun attachment. Knock would it's worked so far. G- son said that's fine G-pa but I was thinking more in tune with the cans of air they sell at Office Depot for said purpose.


----------



## gdenby

Yeah, the little spray cans are more appropriate. In the "olden" days of computers, one of my jobs was to open up keyboards once a year, and clear the crud out of them. Surprising how gummy dried coffee w. cream can be.


----------



## cobalt

A wee bit more do to the imp modifying it as i go along .Its about in the round still some undercutting to do before i start adding detail

so just a update where i am at

1is basic idea, 2 crude basic features , 3 the fittment ready to attach when completed


----------



## cobalt

Not a lot happeninh here ? every one on hols?

just a bit of detail added to the interchangable topper facial details is nearly there, most difficult parts to do yet , hands and feet .Then add the finishing details


----------



## MJC4

Imp is progressing nicely. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## gdenby

The carving is coming along nicely.



cobalt said:


> Not a lot happeninh here ? every one on hols?
> 
> just a bit of detail added to the interchangable topper facial details is nearly there, most difficult parts to do yet , hands and feet .Then add the finishing details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG


I'm working an 4 different things, with a small bit of progress on 2 or 3 each day. Nothing really to show. I'm doing a small experiment. I've taken an excess piece of sycamore, and sanded flat 2 strips on opposite sides. One I'm finishing by sanding to 1200 grit, and layering teak oil. The other, I'm making a first attempt at French polish. 'Bout half way thru the test. At present, the oil finish is comparable, and much easier to do. But from what I've seen, a French polish produces the finest luster.

Also, its time to get the yard in shape, and the garden planted, so some of my time is used on that.


----------



## Rad

Wish I had the carving gene! I probably don't have the patience for it!!


----------



## cobalt

Struggeling to get the feet and hands drawn its very small trying to put to much detail in

I have had a go at french polishing i dont think i did a great job on it but it wasnt bad for a 1st attempt . Give a good deal of satisfaction when it works

Think it must be in my blood my great grandfarther and grandfather where cabinet makers and french polishers .People today dont have those skills as it wasnt that long ago when people made most of there own furniture


----------



## cobalt

a wee bit more done slow job, near final shape trying out some eyes? mayby a bit big?

hands are as good as i can get them ,just feet to do final rub down then burnish it .mayby paint it

Think i made the classic mistake trying to get to much detail


----------



## cobalt

Hope you follow this up with some pics. interested to see result .Its a time consuming process but should be good .Like the idea of french polishing some of the toppers ?

Keep a record of it ,its bound to look better then just varnishing.



gdenby said:


> I'm working an 4 different things, with a small bit of progress on 2 or 3 each day. Nothing really to show. I'm doing a small experiment. I've taken an excess piece of sycamore, and sanded flat 2 strips on opposite sides. One I'm finishing by sanding to 1200 grit, and layering teak oil. The other, I'm making a first attempt at French polish. 'Bout half way thru the test. At present, the oil finish is comparable, and much easier to do. But from what I've seen, a French polish produces the finest luster.
> 
> Also, its time to get the yard in shape, and the garden planted, so some of my time is used on that.


----------



## MJC4

Imp is looking good Cobalt. I agree with you, the eyes are a tad big. Maybe next size down?


----------



## cobalt

Thats convinced me MJC4 ,not sure if i will use glass eyes may fill them in and just give the whole thing a limestone or granite finish in paint? will sit on it before i decide


----------



## cobalt

Hows the french polishing coming along its worth a thread on its own be interested to see results .Always wanted to achieve a mirror like finish usint it mayby one day.

But post som pics i know it can be a slow time consuming job



gdenby said:


> I'm working an 4 different things, with a small bit of progress on 2 or 3 each day. Nothing really to show. I'm doing a small experiment. I've taken an excess piece of sycamore, and sanded flat 2 strips on opposite sides. One I'm finishing by sanding to 1200 grit, and layering teak oil. The other, I'm making a first attempt at French polish. 'Bout half way thru the test. At present, the oil finish is comparable, and much easier to do. But from what I've seen, a French polish produces the finest luster.
> 
> Also, its time to get the yard in shape, and the garden planted, so some of my time is used on that.


----------



## cobalt

No carving now for a week unusual for me ,been to busy ,a few sketches done have drawn a rhino not sure how it would sit on a shank , was hoping to carve some bone for its horns. need to have a word with the butcher to see if i can get some small pieces? anyone tried carving it? The pieces i have tried are very hard but seem to polish well.but that was camel bone.which had been turned on a lathe

done some drawings of tweedle dee and dum for a thumb stick but need some good photos from the origanal illustrations.

got some drawing s done of a naked girl scale isnt right yet also Laruel and Hardy determind to do at lest one thunb stick with some on.and all will be for interchangable toppers.saves buying shanks.As my shanks wont be ready to use for another 8 mths.

Only have 5-6 left mostly ash .

It looks like i can strip the bark of some hawthorn shanks now had them for a year never stripped a shank yet think its going to be a slow job.


----------



## cobalt

Wiating for some fine burrs to get here before i finish the imp

but in the meantime started another project a vikings head didnt know i should carve it as a ships brow or not mayby i will do both

Carved from a off cut of cherry using or trying to use part of a branch from the main trunk its diificult to carve very knotty

Hoping to get another interchangable topper for my wife and my use from it. and will use a mixture of stain and paint to finish it i hope .I am planning just to use a colour wash on its face and staing the rest for contrast if it dosnt work then firewood

trying to show the planning and progression of it very badly i might add

considering making it a figurehaed of a viking ship but the will have to wait for some new drawings. Saw something like this somewhere and liked the design so its based on that image


----------



## cobalt

Looking around for a transparent colour for the above topper .or ad a colour to the varnish to make the face stand out as i just want the grain of the cherry to shown through yet highlight the face when complete ,

I use a water based varnish .I have tried adding different paint to varnish but found the colour pigments seperated when mixed . I was just after a hint of colour for the face and beard when complete other than that try waterproof ink? to see the effect just dont want the ink to bleed into other parts of the carving..

I realise many of the products over there have different brand names but the product descriptions will be the same. anyone tried this?


----------



## CV3

cobalt ,
I did a face some what like that a few years ago. Similar in that the face was framed with detail and a beard. It was butternut. I used my wood-burner to outline the detail and beard. Then painted the beard and detail leaving the face natural the burn lines stopped any bleed over of the paint and varnish. I had to practice with a scrap and burner to get clean lines. I am sorry i don't have a picture. Sold it the day it was done. I do not if that is of any help just one way to stop bleed over. I just remember I do have a picture of a cypress knee I did that with.


----------



## cobalt

Thats a nice piece of work ,like the attention to detail of the beard good use of natural colour and paint .The eyes are well painted .

what size is it a lot of detail in there.

nice one


----------



## CV3

Thanks cobalt , it is about 14" high and about 6"x 7" at the base.


----------



## cobalt

Its not so much detail as whats the ideal level of detail in small carvings how much and how refined its what matters . its all in the eye of the beholder.

You have a good balance and its knowing what to leave out .

In this case nothing has been left out

.

carving is a bit like drawing you dont have to jion all the lines as the mind does it for you , a good finish care is all thats needed.Problem is one poor line ruins it all


----------



## CV3

carving is a bit like drawing you dont have to jion all the lines as the mind does it for you , a good finish care is all thats needed.Problem is one poor line ruins it all[/quote]

Your skills are notable cobalt. I am sure that you will make it work.


----------



## cobalt

Havent been able to get into the workshop ,the wife is keeping me to busy, but nearly finisehed i hope .

still wiating on some small double cut fine burrs to arrive so can finish the imp of..

I was planning on using the wood burner on the imp and to try some colour inks on it ,so will have to try on some waste wood 1st to see how the colour of the wood effects the ink. i not sure if it will work on some of the darker part of the cherry wood and may cause to much colour variation.

I use artist inks there perminant but not to sure what will happen affter i seal then and expose them to the sunlight also i dont know if i can get the colours i want ,i know the look iwant but i can see problems getting it.


----------



## gdenby

Vis-a-vis light pastness, look into high quality artists oil paints. Over the past 100 years, more and more have been developed to be lightfast. Look for ones marked ASTM Class 1, or BWS 8 or 7. Such pigments can stand between 15 and 36 years in sunlight exposure with negligible fading. Indoors, where there is usually much less light, and away from florescent lights, and so much less UV, the pigents can last for hundreds of years. The oil medium itself reduces the hazard. A urethane spar varnish would increase the resistance.

Inks and watercolors don't have the oil medium to help protect their pigments, so their lightfastness will be much less. There are UV resistant coating that can be applied over them. I've not used them, but I suspect the efficacy of those to be variable.


----------



## cobalt

I do love oil paints always seem more vibrant but not used them on wood ,put of by the curing time .

I was under the impression that most good quality oils where light resitant.

Never heard of them been classified will check it out


----------



## cobalt

a wee bit more done on the viking topper .Decided just to varnish it all ,then paint the details i want in.The grain is to nice to completly paint it

Think the detail will stand out more when painted .Its just varnished at the moment so will over paint the face and beard


----------



## cobalt

moved on a tad just a bit more painting to tone down the beard.
but need to pay more attenion to the eyes so may recarve itto incorporate the upper eyelid
just the original idea and the work in progress to see what deviations i made?


----------



## CAS14

For those of us who lack the artistic gene, some toppers may be utilitarian or sentimental. Among these images:

* A diver's compass
* An Abney level for rapid, rough elevations or measuring large rock strata thickness perpendicular to the inclination of the beds
* KA-BAR handle
* M-79 HE grenade (dud)
* Camera mount
* iPhone mount (some great GPS apps that can provide decent lat-long absent tree canopy or clouds)


----------



## MJC4

I'd love to go walking around the campground with a grenade on my stick!

That would be so awesome. The expression's on peoples faces when you told them what it was would be, to say the least, priceless! :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Outstanding!


----------



## cobalt

I think a muti purposehiking pole/ tool is great you may say you lack the artistic gene (which i doubt) but you do have a good imagination and versatiity
Think i would find the camera mount useful, when i increase the zoom to full on the camera for a long shot its always fuzzy ,but think that would help to stop that


----------



## Thistle

cobalt said:


> A wee bit more do to the imp modifying it as i go along .Its about in the round still some undercutting to do before i start adding detail
> 
> so just a update where i am at
> 
> 1is basic idea, 2 crude basic features , 3 the fittment ready to attach when completed


Cobalt, looking pretty awesome so far. I like it!

And I'm enjoying the step-by-step too. Totally cool stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thistle

cobalt said:


> Looking around for a transparent colour for the above topper .or ad a colour to the varnish to make the face stand out as i just want the grain of the cherry to shown through yet highlight the face when complete ,
> 
> I use a water based varnish .I have tried adding different paint to varnish but found the colour pigments seperated when mixed . I was just after a hint of colour for the face and beard when complete other than that try waterproof ink? to see the effect just dont want the ink to bleed into other parts of the carving..
> 
> I realise many of the products over there have different brand names but the product descriptions will be the same. anyone tried this?


I have not carved any toppers intended specifically for stick-use, so this may not be precisely what you're looking for. But I'll include it anyway--just in case it helps, or triggers another useful tip.

I use acrylics. Usually Americana. But I think any all-purpose, water-based acrylics for arts, crafts, and home decor would work. You can thin it with a little or a lot of water, and go as light or as transparent as you prefer. I use a 'pre-paint' wood conditioner sealant first. This should prevent any "bleeding" from occuring. It doesn't take long to dry. Then work on building colour.








Great stuff, Cobalt. Love what you're doing. Much luck with your colour search!


----------



## cobalt

I have tried it but have found useing dyes work best ,but thats difficult in getting the depth of colour and tone right but thanks anyway

A old puupets head found in the scrap box decided to try and use it thinking about trying to carve sherlock holmes just messing around really anway see what happens

the head and the idea? if it works dont know how i will fix the pipe? but i will just jion some wood to head to give the shape of the deer stalker hat.As they say nothing ventured nothing gained

The head needs recarving and reducing in size and reshape the nose but it stii may be a bit larger than i would like but see what happens.


----------



## Thistle

Looks pretty good to me. Shaping up very nicely.


----------



## cobalt

JUst messsing around with sherlocks hat, would have normally made the hat seperate in two pieces to ensure the grain is in the right directiom,then addined it to the head? not sure this is going to have a happy endimg

but one can but try


----------



## cobalt

a bit more done nearly there just minor details to correct and ensure it sits correctly.


----------



## CV3

Looking good cobalt. Now you need a Doctor Watson.


----------



## cobalt

Been told i need a doctor, lol a shrink probably


----------



## cobalt

Base colours added ,need to tone the face and hair and tackle that dam hat

Picture quality poor ,poor light today storms, dark skies hate working in this light


----------



## cobalt

bit of tone and colour the eyes, final base coat for hat

Paintig these is very different from painting puppets ,the puppets need strong colours to atract attentions ,so trying to tone these back to aviod this ,but whatever happens it will stand out anyway

check th colour when dry before i try to get a check effect then vatnish

it looks as it needs sanding but its wet paint should dry smooth

Also decide he has given up smoking so dumped the pipe


----------



## MJC4

Very nice looking piece Cobalt. Reminds me of Saturday mornings as a kid watching old Sherlock Holmes movies

Basil Rathbone played Sherlock Holmes in the old black & white movies.

Today Elementary airs on CBS television with Johnny Miller as Sherlock Holmes in modern day NY as a consultant for the NYPD. Lucy Lu plays his Dr. Watson.

The new TV show is ok but the old series of movies with Rathbone and Nigel Bruce as Dr. Watson will always be the gold standard for Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## cobalt

another interchangable topper in the making, a knock on effect from my grandaughts fox and geese game.

Its just getting into the round before i add detail.needs a tad trimming back yet but the basic shape nearly there


----------



## CV3

Nice looking Fox cobalt. I wish I had your drawing skills. I can't hardly draw a good stick man.


----------



## cobalt

I think you eye for detail and the finish of your work .i find that hard to belive. but thanks for your kind words

all the people in here have different skills and ideas it that that makes it a useful friendly site

The wood thats used for stick making is a pluss for you and it seems resonablyt easy to pick up and whats more pleasent than strolling through the woods doing it.


----------



## cobalt

adding a bit more detail to the fox and have inserted the eyes ,think there to orange now should have been more yellow?


----------



## MJC4

I just googled images of the red fox. The eye color you have chosen from what I can see is pretty accurate Cobalt. Should make for a nice looking stick when you get it finished.


----------



## cobalt

painted the fox today ,not happy should know better to rush it ,colours wrong finish is poor ,may strip it back and restart? You would think i knew better and just to show what a idiot i am heres the result


----------



## CAS14

cobalt said:


> painted the fox today ,not happy should know better to rush it ,colours wrong finish is poor ,may strip it back and restart? You would think i knew better and just to show what a idiot i am heres the result


This looks outstanding to me. If I were able to do that, I'd be very pleased.


----------



## CV3

Caving is good. I do not know much about colors of the fox. But I have redone finishes on many projects because I was not happy with the look. That is one of the advantages of wood working. A little sand paper and fresh paint and you have it.


----------



## cobalt

I am quite happy with the carving but just feel the painting isnt right, as my old school teacher said could do better.More pictures and careful paint mixing would have helped


----------



## MJC4

IMHO the color looks pretty close in the posted pics. The red fox in North America has varied colors even in the same litter. As the artist though its your eye that counts. Good thing about working in wood, as CV3 said sand paper and a bit more paint is all it takes to change it.


----------



## cobalt

Turn up for the books a friend popped roud today loved the fox so it looks like it may be going to its lair ,didnt tell him i wasnt happy with it ,he was? okay so mayby its me


----------

